# Series of errors in brltty



## sossego (Feb 4, 2014)

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php ... 91#p249138

In the code box, is there a reference and example for each error that I may use?


----------



## sossego (Feb 5, 2014)

```
In file included from ./usb_freebsd.c:34:
./usb_bsd.h:38:21: error: use of undeclared identifier 'USB_SET_TIMEOUT'
    if (ioctl(file, USB_SET_TIMEOUT, &arg) == -1) {
                    ^
```

The above is the error while below will show the code of usb_bsd.h


```
static int
usbSetTimeout (int file, int new, int *old) {
  if (!old || (new != *old)) {
    int arg = new;
    if (ioctl(file, USB_SET_TIMEOUT, &arg) == -1) {
      logSystemError("USB timeout set");
      return 0;
    }
    if (old) *old = new;
  }
  return 1;
}
```

Soon, I'll need to take my own medicine and head towards the mailing lists. Shouldn't $VALUE and VALUE have the same grammatical properties?


----------



## sossego (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a series with find and grep in the format of `find / [i]unknown[/i] -exec grep H "expression" {} \;[cmd] or somewhat to that effect to find text within files. I have a small part right- the beginning and end; yet, what am I missing/have wrong in the middle?`


----------



## sossego (Feb 6, 2014)

`find /$PATH -exec grep -H -E -o "PATTERN" {} \;`

Yes?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2014)

Depending on $PATH and PATTERN, yes.


----------



## derekschrock (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you even need find? `grep` has `-R`

```
grep -RH -E -o "PATTERN" "$PATH"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 7, 2014)

Try `grep -r` on /usr/ports.


----------

